# First attempt at Abalone inlays



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always stated "the fish don't care what it looks like, just build a functional rod." But on my last visit to The Rod Room to get some materials, Kathy talked me into playing with some abalone. 
Looks pretty neat. I think it'll really shine with another coat or two of finish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been wanting to try that. 

It shows up now.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

The picture shows up on my end... I tried to upload three, but Only one is showing up for me..


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Second attempt with a picture.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I can only upload one at a time from my phone.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks awesome! Wouldn't those be called OVERlays? If you inlayed (inlaid?) all that, all I can say is:

:notworthy:


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I tried my hand at wrapping my first project a month ago. I tried the abalone on a gaff. I don't know if what you used was like what the mudhole sells, but it's pretty thick and getting the heat right to bend it without burning it or cracking it was tricky. I thought it turned out pretty good. 






Your project looks a lot better than mine!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

nice work! The stuff Kathy has is much easier to work with an what you described. If you're ever out in the Orange Beach area, stop in and browse at the rod room.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Will do! I wish they were open on the weekends-it's tough to get over there on the week days. I'm ready to build some rods-not sure I'm ready for all the complexities of guide spacing and all-maybe a few more gaffs and then I'll be ready.


----------

